
A Surprisingly Long List of Everything Smartphones Replaced - cpeterso
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/428579/a-surprisingly-long-list-of-everything/?ref=rss
======
a_bonobo
This is a VERY uncritical list.

An iPhone with Retina-display is better for reading than a Kindle with eInk?
And its camera has supplanted "pocket" digital cameras?

Not to talk of the security-concerns once you actually start using your
smartphone as your creditcard, I shall enjoy the coming horror-stories of
abused credit-cards via stolen iPhones.

